# My Vibrant is slowly going insane...



## pdh (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

been a while since I visited but two days ago my Vibrant decided to act up. This phone has been through the EU bug and has always been a bit temperamental but it has now reached new heights of weirdness even for it.

I've been running Slimbean on the phone for the last month or so with no problem. On Tuesday I was having massive GPS problems so I decided to reflash. I did the ROM and all was well, then I went to update the Kernel to one that I knew was good with GPS in the past. Upon reboot the phone would only boot into recovery! After much playing about I have found the following:

- I can ODIN back to stock, at which point I have to use "ADB reboot download" to get into download mode

- I can root stock

- I can ODIN to a GB boot loader after which I can get to download mode as normal, but at this point I seem to loose my SIM card (maybe because I need a different ROM to match up?)

- Either way I cannot get to recovery except by "ADB reboot recovery"

I really need to get a new phone but I'd love to be able to wait until Feb or so when the next rounds of new hardware have been announced and I can either get the latest and greatest, the Nexus 4 is in stock, or the SGS III has dropped in price. So the questions are:

- any suggestions on a kernel / ROM combination (more than one step is fine) that is easy to find and can have some reasonable chance of getting me to at least ICS? Lot's of things I've used in the past I can no longer find downloads for...

- if I stay stock, I can't use ADB to get Root access on a "Production" ROM so I can't muck about on the fstab.conf even if I can figure out the (now ancient) file format, so is there any way to get the SD card mounted?

Without the sdcard mounting I can't use Play so I need some suggestions on ways that I might get this thing back to having some reasonable functionality if anyone can think of anything to try...


----------

